# Kick panels



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Does anyone know of a person who makes kick panels for a 2001 Sentra SE? I have no idea on fiberglass and would really love to have a set and how much would they run?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure there are no companies who make kicks for any Sentra chassis. However, fiberglass really isn't all that bad to work with. I recently made a set of kickpanels for my B13 out of fiberglass, previously knowing absolutely nothing about how to work with it. I followed the directions on Wes's site: http://wes.nissanpower.com and they turned out awesome.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the only thing with fiberglass is that it itches like a mother f^#&*^!

Kick panels aren't too hard to make with fiberglass but you should test it on something else first before you do anything permanent.


----------

